
Microsoft taking a hard line with Windows 8 tablet makers - evo_9
http://arstechnica.com/microsoft/news/2011/06/microsoft-taking-a-hard-line-with-windows-8-tablet-makers.ars
======
ghurlman
Yep, the antitrust settlement handcuffs are definitely off.

Good luck to them - some real competition in the tablet space is needed.

------
Isamu
Should be titled: "Microsoft requiring Windows 8 tablet makers to suck less"

